# hi im danny



## tuckerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

hi im danny..live in the UK! used to work at a zoo,been intersted in animals my whole life..keep a variety of amphibians,inverts and reptiles!

thats me!

cheers


----------



## Ian (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey danny, welcome to the forum  

Which zoo was it you were working in?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome, Danny!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

The theme song!! I forget it. Welcome!!


----------

